# June '07 Photo Challenge - "Around the House"



## TwistMyArm (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi folks, 

The new challenge theme for June '07 is going to be "Around the House". 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is June 30
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.
Please enter your email subject as "June '07 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## mylegacy412 (Jun 1, 2007)

sounds interesting. im looking forward to seeing how people interpret this one


----------



## RacePhoto (Jun 1, 2007)

mylegacy412 said:


> sounds interesting. im looking forward to seeing how people interpret this one



But... I don't have a house. :er:

Ya, I'm getting strange ideas already. Should be fun.

"Name something you commonly find around the house..."

Answer is? (find out next month)


----------



## neogfx (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, this could yield some interesting results.


----------



## jeroen (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm looking forward to it. Nice theme


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 3, 2007)

Damn I I just posted a few days ago two diffrent things from "around my house" 

Going to have to think on this one !


----------



## deanimator (Jun 3, 2007)

RacePhoto said:


> But... I don't have a house. :er:
> 
> Ya, I'm getting strange ideas already. Should be fun.
> 
> ...



The wall?

The fence?

The lawn?


----------



## macropleasure (Jun 3, 2007)

just wanting to make sure:

with "around the house" you mean: stuff inside the house
not outside..right?...not in the real sense of the word: around...so not the walls..etc.?


----------



## deanimator (Jun 3, 2007)

Well...I was thinkin, like, somthing found all over the house is...











....the ROOF!

:lmao:


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 4, 2007)

I've already got one! I took it yesterday... I may get something better between now and then, but it's nice to know I have one "in the bank" if I need to use it!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 4, 2007)

macropleasure said:


> just wanting to make sure:
> ...so not the walls..etc.?



If you really want to. 

I personally would like to see a lot of photographs with subjects you normally wouldn't consider, but are easily associated with the home. 

As always though it is open to your own interpretation.


----------



## eyecee (Jun 11, 2007)

Now, I might be in for this one


----------



## dpK1000 (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks interesting. I'm a newbie here so I am going to jump in and join the fun.


----------



## .kikicx. (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd like to enter, I'm new here also....I think I will skip this one though. I wanna see how this goes though.


----------



## dream rider (Jun 24, 2007)

I think i will join in on this one, though it's my first time and im confused as to what the 'form' that needs to be submitted is...is it the little bit there that you said needs to be copy and pasted? thanks!

Jeff


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jun 24, 2007)

cool assignment.


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 25, 2007)

TwistMyArm said:


> .........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
> ThePhotoForum.com Username:
> *Photo Title (optional):
> Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
> ...



Hey Jeff, yes this was the form I was referring to.


----------



## dream rider (Jun 25, 2007)

awsome, thanks a lot! i sent in my photo!

Jeff


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jun 25, 2007)

hmph. i sent mine in tonight. might not be too amazing.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 25, 2007)

mine is sent.


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jun 25, 2007)

nice. where in missouri are you? i'm from oklahoma but i'm in new york right now on a photography internship..


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am about as far as you can get from Oklahoma and still be in Missouri... extreme northeastern MO.


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jun 25, 2007)

lol. sounds like st. louis.


----------



## tomo_stan33 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sweet. I'm a noob. Should be a good starter


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jun 26, 2007)

yeap. should be.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 26, 2007)

PhotoPhoenix said:


> lol. sounds like st. louis.



Actually I am about 180 miles north of St. Louis (and, obviously, west -- Missouri doesn't run true north/south on the Illinois line, St. Louis sticks out as an easterly thumb) ... I can spit into both Iowa and Illinois from here if the wind is blowing right. I often feel like spitting at them


----------



## PhotoPhoenix (Jun 26, 2007)

hah. i had a year of college in iowa.


----------



## The Telephone is ringing (Jun 26, 2007)

I am going to be cutting it close but im going to enter


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 26, 2007)

PhotoPhoenix said:


> hah. i had a year of college in iowa.



Yeah, I spent a year in Iowa last Saturday...


----------



## ngirly1991 (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds cool actually! i sent in a photo but since we just moved in to a new house and i didnt have the charger for such along time i couldnt take a new one, mine was taken a year ago... and it was one of the only ones.


----------

